# 7mm Remington Magnum Varmint loads



## GregU (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a late 60's Savage 110 7mm Mag that I love to shoot. 
I also have many chucks and gophers I would love to shoot.
Does anyone have any pet handloads to share to get these two together? 
Factory 175 gr.s are accurate, but overkill and overpriced. How well do
those 110 gr 'verminator explosivos' work?
Thanks! I will now stand back
Greg U


----------

